

Learning PhoneGap versus iOS development with Objective C - capkutay

I've wanted to learn mobile app development for a long time. There is a specific project I had in mind and I was wondering what tools I should use. PhoneGap seems interesting, it'd allow me to make an iPhone app while harnessing my HTML/js skills.<p>Are there significant limitations to iPhone app deve in PhoneGap? Would it be more useful to learn iOS dev with objective c?
======
kls
I am generally not a fan of common run-times for clients, it took the JDK
years to iron out the bugs and they are still not competitive on the client
side. Generalization is the antithesis to customization, which is what you
want when we are talking about usability.

A better solution is to implement as much logic as you can get away with
behind REST services, and then make each platform a client to the services.
This makes implementing new clients less burdensome, as it just becomes a
different customized, for the platform, workflow to the overall system.

------
pdenya
Phonegap is a framework and can be extended fairly easily to patch in missing
functionality. The real limitation is the speed. Everything is slower
including loading, screen transitions, responses from button presses, etc. If
you're making something very simple that won't suffer from being a slower then
Phonegap is a great option. If you need performance you should learn Objective
C.

~~~
glimcat
Phonegap optimizes for development time. Where that's a limiting factor, it's
a good option to consider.

------
st3fan
It very much depends on your project. Give more details and you will get a
much better answer.

~~~
capkutay
Sure: I wanted to make an application that has some GIS capabilities. It
should be able to get a user's current location, create waypoints on a map
(say for nearest burrito restaurant locations), then return a list of the
waypoints ranked by distance from the user.

~~~
gte910h
This can be done in phonegap and objective-c

The map is one of the hairier object models in the CocoaTouch SDK.

[http://docs.phonegap.com/en/1.2.0/phonegap_geolocation_geolo...](http://docs.phonegap.com/en/1.2.0/phonegap_geolocation_geolocation.md.html#Geolocation)

